# Another anti EV rant by Jim Kenzie in Toronto Star



## Mike

"I don't even hate battery-powered cars. It's science that hates battery-powered cars."

Another rant that supports diesel power.

I've stopped writing my letters to the editor about his rants as they go unanswered.

One must assume that Jim Kenzie simply does not want to acknowledge the whole energy/pollution cost of bringing each liter of liquid fuel from a remote located raw stock condition to the fuel pump nozzle at the corner fuel station:

https://www.thestar.com/autos/2017/01/21/electric-cars-are-a-short-circuit.html


----------



## Badback

Mike said:


> "I don't even hate battery-powered cars. It's science that hates battery-powered cars."
> 
> Another rant that supports diesel power.
> 
> I've stopped writing my letters to the editor about his rants as they go unanswered.
> 
> One must assume that Jim Kenzie simply does not want to acknowledge the whole energy/pollution cost of bringing each liter of liquid fuel from a remote located raw stock condition to the fuel pump nozzle at the corner fuel station:
> 
> https://www.thestar.com/autos/2017/01/21/electric-cars-are-a-short-circuit.html


He is proof positive that you can't count the horses by counting the horses' asses.


----------



## Red Sage

Mike said:


> "I don't even hate battery-powered cars. It's science that hates battery-powered cars."
> 
> Another rant that supports diesel power.
> 
> I've stopped writing my letters to the editor about his rants as they go unanswered.
> 
> One must assume that Jim Kenzie simply does not want to acknowledge the whole energy/pollution cost of bringing each liter of liquid fuel from a remote located raw stock condition to the fuel pump nozzle at the corner fuel station:
> 
> https://www.thestar.com/autos/2017/01/21/electric-cars-are-a-short-circuit.html


Wow. No need to click through to the article. My apologies to anyone who did, as it must have been horrible. Those first two quoted sentences show that whomever Jim Kenzie is, he never actually learned what _'science'_ is all about. Now, please pardon me, while I block _The Star_ from my web browser...


----------



## Red Sage

Ha! I Googled _'kenzie jim the star'_ and Blocked _The Star_. Then the top listed result proclaimed, _"Jim Kenzie is Canada's foremost automotive journalist."_ So I Blocked jimkenzie.com as well. Then, the third result noted in March 2016 that he hates bicycles too!

_"That was on my mind when I was deciding whether there was a post in discussing an anti-bike rant by columnist Jim Kenzie in the Toronto Star."_ -- *TreeHugger.com*​
In completely unrelated news... 
*Tesla Quietly Introduces Longest-Range Electric Car on the Market | Fortune.com*​


----------



## Daliman

It is really hard to know where to start with someone who claims to believe is drawing conclusions from facts and makes up all his facts. Transportation accounts for 23 % of co2 emmissions in Canada not 12. The oil and gas, largely the tar sands, sector which exists to supply oil which is largely refined for transport is 26%. Total of 49% that can largely be eliminated by electrifying transport. The sector he claims is massive is less than 5. Everything else he says about range, batteries and infrastrure is 10 yr old nonsense.


----------



## 3Victoria

I sent him an email: 
I read your recent article. Most of your points are off base. It has clearly been shown that EVs are much more efficient than ICE cars, even when taking into account the source of their electricity. If you are actually wanting to compare apples to apples, then you need to include the energy needed to drill, pump, refine, and distribute the FF to teh car, and then add the inefficiency of the ICE. I am surprised that you are using old data to push old ideas. The electrical system is becoming more and more clean, so things continue to improve for EVs into the future.

Also, pollution is not only CO2, but CO, NO2, and all the other pollutants coming out of the tail pipe. The restrictions on diesel in cities is pretty clear evidence of the problem. You need to add the costs of health effects onto the long list of costs associated with ICE.

Fuel cells are a non-starter for cars, although might be useful for buses or trucks where they can share a small number of FC stations. The poor efficiency of FC to RV is well known, see: https://electrek.files.wordpress.co...ic_chart.jpg?quality=82&strip=all&w=666&h=550 In addition, obtaining H from FF just adds to pollution.

If you do you due diligence, as is expected of an engineer, you will certainly find that the case for EV swamps out the alternatives. Maybe you can revise your articles to match?


----------



## Matt Woosley

Can you guys provide sources for facts? The EPA says that transportation accounts for 27% of CO2 and electric grid is responsible for 29% of CO2. Musk says : 

If you wanted to power the entire U.S. with solar panels, it would take a fairly small corner of Nevada or Texas or Utah; you only need about 100 miles by 100 miles of solar panels to power the entire United States,” Musk said. “The batteries you need to store the energy, to make sure you have 24/7 power, is 1 mile by 1 mile. One square-mile. That’s it.”

This argument kills the Toronto article. I wonder what his rebuttal would be.


----------



## Mike

Matt Woosley said:


> Can you guys provide sources for facts? The EPA says that transportation accounts for 27% of CO2 and electric grid is responsible for 29% of CO2. Musk says :
> 
> If you wanted to power the entire U.S. with solar panels, it would take a fairly small corner of Nevada or Texas or Utah; you only need about 100 miles by 100 miles of solar panels to power the entire United States," Musk said. "The batteries you need to store the energy, to make sure you have 24/7 power, is 1 mile by 1 mile. One square-mile. That's it."
> 
> This argument kills the Toronto article. I wonder what his rebuttal would be.


I've written numerous letters to the editor rebutting his arguments. Nothing gets thru.


----------



## Matt Woosley

Mike said:


> I've written numerous letters to the editor rebutting his arguments. Nothing gets thru.


Kenzie seems to have no belief in innovation and its ability to solve issues around efficiency of delivering disperse electrical needs. I trust Elon Musk. I think he is doing what is best for humanity around energy and transportation.


----------

